# 0% Financing at Long & McQuade in June



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Received my "Monster Days" brochure in the mail yesterday. L&M is offering 0% financing throughout June.

I purchased my monitors through financing a few years ago. At that time it was 6 months at 0%, not sure what it is now but I think it might be 12 months.

Anyway, if you've been thinking about picking something up, now might be the time.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

If I could possibly justify another guitar I'd head in and grab a white on white Strat with rosewood fingerboard.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Home Depot has all my 0% financing budget for the next 2 years


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gah I hate these ploys, they're so tempting and i'm usually so good at patiently waiting for a good deal. i'm glad the local long & mcquade has a pitiful selection of acoustics or i'd be a couple grand in the hole.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I want to drop in to fill out a ballot for the RUSH tickets. My wife wanted to go too.
I may have to leave her home... Hmmmm


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Home Depot has all my 0% financing budget for the next 2 years


I don't blame you. It's a decent deal. I use it all the time for various projects.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Home Depot has all my 0% financing budget for the next 2 years


Indeed...I just spent over $500 on the zero payments & zero interest for 18 months and they sent me another card so I was thinking...maybe another $350...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

It's only $200 but I'm thinking of picking up one of those Fender Greta amps and spreading the payment over 12 months!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really hope it is 6 months - that means I won't be able to afford the monthly payment. Twelve months and I'm screwed.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank god they are not in Quebec yet


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zurn said:


> Thank god they are not in Quebec yet


They will ship there or I could pick it up and bring it to you on my next trip. (Heh! Heh!)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Les paul special with gloss finish. $850.

Anyone know what the neck is like on these? Bound fretboard?

TG


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Les paul special with gloss finish. $850.
> 
> Anyone know what the neck is like on these? Bound fretboard?
> 
> TG



Narrow necks. I think the standard is 1 5/8". Some are 1 11/16.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah i've ordered often from them online but I'm pretty sure they wont do the financing unless you go to the store.



Steadfastly said:


> They will ship there or I could pick it up and bring it to you on my next trip. (Heh! Heh!)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Whew, no local L&M here, looks like I'm off the hook.

So if you did take advantage of the financing, 
is it a layaway deal where you have to pay it off before recieving the goods?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Whew, no local L&M here, looks like I'm off the hook.
> 
> So if you did take advantage of the financing,
> is it a layaway deal where you have to pay it off before recieving the goods?


I used it about 6 or 7 years ago. I had the cash but since they were offering zero interest I figured that I'd use it. They wanted a significant portion down which surprised me (I think about 25%) and I took the stuff home with me and had pre-authorized payments handle the rest (just give them a void cheque). I spent over $2000. That was the last major purchase I made of new gear as the value in the used market has kept me from the stores.


----------

